# Slight pressure in my head after chi kung?



## Colibri (Oct 18, 2010)

I've been doing Chi Kung with my Wing Chun training for the last month or so, and a while ago I was doing some standing meditation and I felt a slight pressure in my forehead after it.

It's gone now but I could definitely feel it! I'm only a beginner, I didn't know one could feel effects this early on..


Is this a coincidence?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 19, 2010)

Stop focusing on your head and focus on the dantian. Or better yet don't focus on anything at all, relax and it will come.


----------



## mograph (Oct 19, 2010)

Indeed. Be homogeneous, all one big part instead of many parts. Relax and make sure all is even and balanced. Feelings will come and go, but we should not focus on any of them nor on the place where they arise. Diffuse your focus until you have no specific focus.

... and did I say to relax?


----------



## oaktree (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Colibri



> I've been doing Chi Kung with my Wing Chun training for the last month or so, and a while ago I was doing some standing meditation and I felt a slight pressure in my forehead after it.
> 
> It's gone now but I could definitely feel it! I'm only a beginner, I didn't know one could feel effects this early on..
> 
> ...


 
Xue Sheng and Morgraph have gave you excellent advice.

I will try to explain what is happening.
 First it could be a couple of reasons causing the pressure.

Most common is focusing on the area causing stagnation in the area.
Could be unconscious tension causing stagnation.
Could be the breathing is not relaxed causing tension which causes stagnation.
Possible that the point is opening.
Regardless of the sensation Xue and Morgraph gave the correct advice.
 Focusing on the area will cause more of a stagnation. 

I am happy Xue and Morgraph gave good advice good job!!


----------



## Colibri (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you very much guys 

I'll keep all this in mind tonight when I try some luohan gong


----------



## Colibri (Oct 21, 2010)

Just updating - I no longer have this problem


----------

